

Stop-sopa.js (plus Wordpress, Blogger & Typepad plugins) - joshfraser
http://torbit.com/blog/2012/01/15/stop-sopa-js/

======
joshfraser
A few notes on this...

\- it defaults to show the interstitial on January 18th from 8am–8pm EST
(1300–0100 UTC) \- we use cookies so the message is only shown once \- it's
loaded asynchronously (won't block the rendering of your page or cause another
point of failure) \- you can manually trigger the modal before the 18th by
adding the hash #stopsopa to the end of any URL

And of course, we welcome people to grab the code and make their own versions
of this: <https://github.com/torbit/Stop-SOPA-Widget>

